# Time to invest contest



## BigAl RIP

So you think your pretty Good at picking the winners ??? The market has lost Billions lately and that also means that some one has made billions . Think your good enough to beat the odds ??? 

Here's 10 Grand .... Go buy up to 4 stocks right now and post the stock symbol , number of shares and price you paid today . 
I'll go first 
Pepsi (PEP) 25 shares @ 52.04 ===============$1301.
Bank Of America (BAC) 300 shares @ 7.39=========$2217.
Deutsch Bank (DKT) 100 shares @ 17.21==========$1721.
Johnson & Johnson (JNJ) 81 shares @ 58.56======= $4743
                                                                      -------
                                                               Total $9982. 
I'll check this once a month, do the math and lets see who knows the market best . We sell in 6 months . Winner gets to have braggin rights .


----------



## RoadKing

I got out of what little I had in Feb. 08. 
Except for WWE I won't part with that.


----------



## BigAl RIP

We only need 3 or 4 investors to make this fun . I'm sure ole Sushi is up for it ,though I do not want any stock he thinks is good !!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

OK Al, I'll play along. I haven't done this for a while so I'm a little rusty and I'm not going to spend a lot of time on research but here is what I think is going to do fairly well in the next 6 months.

Goldcorp - *GG* - 100 shares at $27.97 = *$2797*

Teva* - TEVA -* 50 shares at $41.91 =* $2095*

US Bancorp* - USB -* 200 shares at $15.29 =* $ 3058*

Monsanto* - MON -* 26 shares at $78.56 =* $2042*

*Total Investment = $9992*

I like your Johnson & Johnson but didn't want to duplicate. I also like John Deere (stock not tractors) and ExxonMobil but if we're limited to four I'll go with the four above.

Where's Bob Skurka when you need him???

PS. ... I'll also be drinking all the Coke products I can over the next 6 months.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't understand a damn thing about the stock market so count me out! LOL


----------



## daedong

I would not expect much movement in six months more like 12 to 18 months!

Exxon  XOM  65 shares @$77.14 = $5014

Ishares comex  Gold IAU  57 shares @$87.37= $4980


----------



## daedong

Better still go and buy a hundred 44 gallon drums of petrol


----------



## Cowboyjg

I'll play



DeVry .....DV                                 36 @ 55.30 = 1990.80
Man Tech ....MANT                         30 @ 55.83 = 1674.90
Mc Donalds...MCD                           40 @ 59.20 = 2308.80
Abbott.....ABT                                36 @ 54.96 = 1978.56
American Physicians Grp...AMPH         92 @ 21.60 = 1987.20

                                                    Total = 9999.46


----------



## Gatorboy

516 shares of Garmin Ltd. (GRMN) .... @ $19.37 

TOTAL = $9994.92


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

daedong said:


> I would not expect much movement in six months more like 12 to 18 months!
> 
> Exxon  XOM  65 shares @$77.14 = $5014
> 
> Ishares comex  Gold IAU  57 shares @$87.37= $4980



I would have picked the same so my official choice is as follows:

Local Credit Union CD - 2.569%

I know I will have $1012.845 in six months.  Which at the current inflation rate should buy me a tank of gas.


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl have you ever played fast poker? That is the game here when based on 6 months and trying to pick stock(s) that will make you the most in such a short time. For several reasons I am going to put my money all in one basket. Here is my pic for winner take all in 6 months:

*LVLT -* *8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36*


----------



## bczoom

Emergent BioSolutions Inc.  EBS 20.91
American Italian Pasta Company AIPC 23.95
New Concept Energy  GBR 3.73

OK, my picks:

Tick	Per share	Shares	Amount
ebs	20.91 	100   	2091
aipc	23.95   	100	        2395
gbr 	3.73  	1478         5512.94
		                	9998.94


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Where's Bob Skurka when you need him???


I'm pretty much out of the traditional stock market now, having taken some gains and some losses.

I recently purchased the gold spider at $80.60.  Sold it at $88.35.  Repurchased it at $87.05 yesterday.  

If I am going to play this game, and I do like it, I would buy:

TOTAL BELOW = $9992.07

MO 10 @ $17 = $170
EPD 10 @ $22.13 = $221.30
RCS 13 @ $8.64 = $112.32
GLD 109 @ $87.05 = $9488.45

Clearly I am "overweight" right now on GOLD.  Clearly I am underweight on typical stocks.  I think stocks are pretty risky right now.  So for a traditional long view I am out.  The first 3 stocks I have in the above portfolio are all DIVIDEND players, each has been spinning off dividend yields that are providing a steady income stream and/or reinvest to auto repurchase more shares of the above stocks.

Now if you want to get into PLAYING THE MARKET, with money that is set aside for GAMBLING on big returns versus big risks then that is a totally different type of investment.

I could be very wrong with my allocation!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cowboyjg said:


> I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> DeVry .....DV 36 @ 55.30 = 1990.80
> Man Tech ....MANT 30 @ 55.83 = 1674.90
> Mc Donalds...MCD 40 @ 59.20 = 2308.80
> *Abbott.....ABT 36 @ 54.96 = 1978.56*
> American Physicians Grp...AMPH 92 @ 21.60 = 1987.20
> 
> Total = 9999.46


 
 That is a really good one , In real life I made a few dollars on that one . McDonalds is a interesting pick too .


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:


> The first 3 stocks I have in the above portfolio are all DIVIDEND players, each has been spinning off dividend yields that are providing a steady income stream and/or reinvest to auto repurchase more shares of the above stocks.


 
Nothing wrong with going after good solid dividends . My personal folder is full of them . With the market jumping all over the place , I like the fact that I have some solid proven dividend payers/players to add to my retiremnet kitty .
 If anyone get a declared  stock  dividend and I miss it , let me know so I can add it in  to your bottom line


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I don't understand a damn thing about the stock market so count me out! LOL


 
 Come on PG . I got hooked on the stock market after I had this as a assigned project in A econmics class . I pretty  much closed my eyes and made a pick back then . Funny thing is that stock went up about 100% in nine months and I got an A out of the class . Been playin for real ever since BUT, now I don't close my eyes anymore . If you do a little research and take a hard look at the growth and loss charts that each company has its not that hard to make some money in the stock market . 
  There is basically 3 types of investment in stocks . Low Risk   , Medium Risk  , And High Risk . 
 For Example , In real life I am pretty much a low risk player now because I am retired and I am more interested in a steady retirement income stream than taking a bigger chance and going High Risk where I may get the big bucks or could lose it all . 

   Here ..... I just loaned you 10 Grand . Now go try your luck .You must have some favorite company whose products you think no one can do without .... Like makeup or hairspray  or lipstick


----------



## Gatorboy

mtntopper said:


> BigAl have you ever played fast poker? That is the game here when based on 6 months and trying to pick stock(s) that will make you the most in such a short time. For several reasons I am going to put my money all in one basket. Here is my pic for winner take all in 6 months:
> 
> *LVLT -* *8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36*


 
That's about how many actual shares of LVLT I currently own.  Sorry, that POS ain't gonna fly. (but I hope I'm wrong)


----------



## EastTexFrank

Gatorboy said:


> That's about how many actual shares of LVLT I currently own.  Sorry, that POS ain't gonna fly. (but I hope I'm wrong)



Yea, but at a $1.12 it only has to go up a few cents to make a large percentage profit.  On the other hand, it only has to fall a few cents to disappear all together.


----------



## mtntopper

Gatorboy said:


> That's about how many actual shares of LVLT I currently own. Sorry, that POS ain't gonna fly. (but I hope I'm wrong)


 
So you do gamble. You must of bought it on the high end. I have friends who were millionaires on paper one day and a few months later they were 50K aires.....

My pick was based on the ability of the federal government funding some expansion of broadband spending which is in the stimulus package, the real possibility of LVLT being at $1.30 in six months and some insight that it may just survive better than many of its competitors. At $1.30 in 6 months that will give me a 16% return and that should win this competition. On the other hand I maybe broke if LVLT does not perform as I hope/anticipate while owing BigAl 10K in paper....


----------



## Galvatron

Wal-mart Share Price  	$48.01 so thats 208 shares....all my eggs in one basket.

Total $9986.08


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:


> I would have picked the same so my official choice is as follows:
> 
> Local Credit Union CD - 2.569%
> 
> I know I will have $*1012.845* in six months. Which at the current inflation rate should buy me a tank of gas.


 
Actually , I believe you will have a net gain of $128.45


----------



## darroll

I'm buying 300 shares of Verizon (VZ). Three blocks at $30.23 =$9069.


----------



## mtntopper

Allen, I will sell at the end of todays last price of $1.18 and pay you back your loan and pocket my profit of $535.68. Is that ok with you......

*Close LVLT - 8,928 shares at $1.18 = $10535.04*
*Opening LVLT -* *8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36* 

*Todays Profit is + $535.68*

Just kidding you Allen, I will stick with it and be happy with a great day and hope they continue........


----------



## waybomb

TXT 400 @ 9.09 = 3636
AAI 400 @ 4.49 = 1796
CB 30 @ 42.82 = 1285
SKF 24 @136.74 = 3282

$9,999


----------



## BigAl RIP

OUCH !!!
 I got hosed today . Good thing I got 6 months to pull a rabbit out of my butt !!!

   Ok Now I am even more pissed than I was in my other thread !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:


> Allen, I will sell at the end of todays last price of $1.18 and pay you back your loan and pocket my profit of $535.68. Is that ok with you......
> 
> *Close LVLT - 8,928 shares at $1.18 = $10535.04*
> *Opening LVLT -* *8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36*
> 
> *Todays Profit is + $535.68*
> 
> Just kidding you Allen, I will stick with it and be happy with a great day and hope they continue........


 

Sorry Bill,

I missed your "Sell Order" And it got in too late . Heres where its at now in after hours trading .$1.13 . I still will need to charge you a commission charge for selling . sorry ... You owe me $50 Bucks . I don't work cheap !!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Al, who's going to keep track of all this for the next 6 months?  We got quite a few players now.


----------



## mtntopper

EastTexFrank said:


> Al, who's going to keep track of all this for the next 6 months? We got quite a few players now.


 
ETF, you must be volunteering? 

I would think either a weekly or monthly update is plenty. We should all be able to post our results to date to see how we are doing possibly at the end of each week.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:


> ETF, you must be volunteering?
> 
> I would think either a weekly or monthly update is plenty. We should all be able to post our results to date to see how we are doing possibly at the end of each week.


 
 Well ... we will get it done ....one way or the other .


----------



## Melensdad

B_Skurka said:


> TOTAL BELOW = $9992.07
> 
> MO 10 @ $17 = $170
> EPD 10 @ $22.13 = $221.30
> RCS 13 @ $8.64 = $112.32
> GLD 109 @ $87.05 = $9488.45



Based on YESTERDAY's closing numbers here is where I stand
MO -$1.60
EPD -$1.00
RCS +$16.12
GLD +$267.05

Net Change = +$280.57


----------



## Galvatron

Galvatron said:


> Wal-mart Share Price  	$48.01 so thats 208 shares....all my eggs in one basket.
> 
> Total $9986.08



Hmmmm a few days in and my shares are now at $47.12...

Total $9800.96....im down $185.12


----------



## waybomb

I'm down about 37 bucks


----------



## Galvatron

Galvatron said:


> Hmmmm a few days in and my shares are now at $47.12...
> 
> Total $9800.96....im down $185.12





Well im pleased to report im now up....

Share price today $48.56 gives me a total 208 shares = $10,100.48

I may retire 

Edit....im watching these today they are still on the up....$49.42 now!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Galvatron said:


> Well im pleased to report im now up....
> 
> Share price today $48.56 gives me a total 208 shares = $10,100.48
> 
> I may retire
> 
> Edit....im watching these today they are still on the up....$49.42 now!!!!



now we have just hit $50 a share....this is good....Wal-Mart loves me.

This is the link i follow.
http://www.digitallook.com/companyresearch/17712/Wal_Mart_Stores/share_prices.html


----------



## Cowboyjg

Unfortunately I'm on the road at the time the market closes so I'll post over the weekend my status at the closing bell for today. I've watched throughout the week. It's been up and down.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I'm down about $570 as of today .


----------



## daedong

At a glance I'm up about 350 bucks


----------



## mtntopper

*-1160.64* because BigAl would not let sell after the first week when I could of put $500.00 plus in my pocket. It is all his fault...............

This is gonna hurt but Gatorboy maybe right.....


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here is the score : Contest is now closed to new members . Here is the current profit or loss as of today for your investment .


waybomb -1154.70

galvantron +336.96

BCzoom +231.96

Daedong +336.82

Eastexfrank +584.40

gatorboy -939.12

CowboyJG +35.56

Mtntopper -1160.64

Darroll +447.00

BSturka +310.08

BigAl -553.80



 So far Eastexfrank is kicking ass !


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks for taking the Time to draw up how we stand BigAl.


----------



## EastTexFrank

BigAl said:


> Here is the score : Contest is now closed to new members . Here is the current profit or loss as of today for your investment .
> 
> 
> waybomb -1154.70
> 
> galvantron +336.96
> 
> BCzoom +231.96
> 
> Daedong +336.82
> 
> Eastexfrank +584.40
> 
> gatorboy -939.12
> 
> CowboyJG +35.56
> 
> Mtntopper -1160.64
> 
> Darroll +447.00
> 
> BSturka +310.08
> 
> BigAl -553.80
> 
> 
> 
> So far Eastexfrank is kicking ass !



Thanks Al and long may it continue.  I wish I could do it in real life.  I was going to put the 11 players on a spreadsheet this weekend, if I had time, but it seems that you have already done it.  Thanks again.


----------



## BigAl RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Thanks Al and long may it continue. I wish I could do it in real life. I was going to put the 11 players on a spreadsheet this weekend, if I had time, but it seems that you have already done it. Thanks again.


 

     I have a stock  program that automatically updates in real time . 

   It was easy . I just built a folder and named it after each player  .


  If any contestants needs a constant update ,let me know and I'll punch in your name and give you a profit or loss update .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Eastexfrank continues to climb into new area . He just busted through the $600 dollar profit mark . Way to go !


----------



## EastTexFrank

BigAl said:


> Eastexfrank continues to climb into new area . He just busted through the $600 dollar profit mark . Way to go !



Yea, but there's always tomorrow.


----------



## BigAl RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Yea, but there's always tomorrow.


 
 Well Tomorrow showed up and EasTexFrank got hosed 

  New leader is B Sturka with about a $385 profit . Buying Gold saved  his butt today . Smart move Bob !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Way to go Bob S.!!!! Your leadin at about $588 bucks of profit !


  Mtntopper ..... You don't even want to know 


  Me ??? I am holdin back looking to make my move at the right time ...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sushi said it, and Bob S . is  proving it . When the enconomy is tanking , *Gold is a good investment* . The hard part is knowing when to sell .


Thats right Sushi , you actually got it right .


Every day the stock market has been falling the gold prices have been going up . 

Bob S . now leads the pack with his Gold pick .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob S is at $683 bucks profit and BCZOOM is right after him with over $600 profit  .


----------



## EastTexFrank

Hey, I don't have gold shares but I have a gold mining company.  How come I'm going in the tank?   Need to check today and see what's up.  Just did?  Darned banks, should burn them all to the ground ... after I get what little I have left out of course.  Not to worry, I'm relying on Obama to save my bank pick.  

I reckon I'm about $166 ahead which is nice since I'm treating my wife on Valentine's.  That should take care of the $166 ... and then some.


----------



## BigAl RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Hey, I don't have gold shares but I have a gold mining company. How come I'm going in the tank? Need to check today and see what's up. Just did? Darned banks, should burn them all to the ground ... after I get what little I have left out of course. Not to worry, I'm relying on Obama to save my bank pick.
> 
> I reckon I'm about $166 ahead which is nice since I'm treating my wife on Valentine's. That should take care of the $166 ... and then some.


 
I just checked my real time program . Your at *$211.50 profit* so your still doin pretty well . A whole lot better than me, as I have a loss but I'm a whole lot better than a few others in the contest .


----------



## Galvatron

Well im pleased to report im not in the Red....Yet....

Total $11.04 profit....retirement has been put on Hold for the time being


----------



## Galvatron

well that was not the week i was expecting...

shares closed at $46.53 yesterday so thats 208 shares = $9,678.24...im down $321.76....whoops


----------



## waybomb

Ha! I'm down 772 bucks.

Now, had I dumped it all into SKF, I'd be over 600 bucks up. But, like gold, you really need to sell this one at the right time. SKF is a day trader's stock. I went long on three and balanced with SKF. Balance is off, eh?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob S. continues in the #1 spot .
 $965 profit as of right now


----------



## BigAl RIP

BoB S . still #1  $1153 BUCKS . I hate you !


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> BoB S . still #1  $1153 BUCKS . I hate you !


This is such a loving place, I feel all warm and fuzzy now


----------



## California

> *Re: Time to invest contest*


Aw hell. I'll play. My contribution is simply: Not Yet.

I think we will see a continual slide while prices for everything find their 'natural' level. Not just stocks, but houses, land, portfolios of bundled loans, patents, salaries, everything. I predict the Dow will break below 7,000 and that still isn't the bottom - maybe 5,000? Maybe lower. 

We are going through a readjustment. Things aren't worth as much as we thought. It will settle out, but like a plane cruising at a lower altitude. (I don't foresee the mass hysteria and riots etc that some suggest, just a lot of disappointment.) We may not see a 14,000 Dow for another decade. And that might also, again, be a symbol of a mass illusion.

Our rank among nations will take a small hit, as China and India advance slightly toward parity, but this is far from the end of America as we know it. Everybody worldwide has taken the same hit. I think Eastern Europe in particular is in far more critical shape than we are. Since their debts are to Western Europe, the impact will be broad.

Now in terms of investment strategy: It is still impossible to make fine distinctions among individual companies. Every day brings a new surprise. Individual stocks are an unusually high risk at the moment. 

My opinion is that the big multinationals as a group have the best resources and talent to weather anything that comes along, and then interpret and prosper from new circumstances. So looking ahead a decade or so, I think an S&P 500 index fund is the safest way to share in the world's return to prosperity. I think it's better to rise with the tide, rather than gamble on the unforseeable.

But it's not time yet.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Gee Cali .... Thanks for all the good news . I guess I better go buy a big bottle of sleeping pills now . Goodbye cruel world ........


----------



## EastTexFrank

Cali, give me a little hope here, I'm bleeding to death.  I was hoping for a banking rebound with the Feds throwing money around as if there was no tomorrow but it seems .... not yet.  

My personal portfolio isn't much better.  Maybe I should get everything in quarters and spend the next ten years counting them.  Maybe then I'll be ready to go back into the market.


----------



## BigAl RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Cali, give me a little hope here, I'm bleeding to death. I was hoping for a banking rebound with the Feds throwing money around as if there was no tomorrow but it seems .... not yet.
> 
> My personal portfolio isn't much better. Maybe I should get everything in quarters and spend the next ten years counting them. Maybe then I'll be ready to go back into the market.


 
 I got spare Band-Aids .........Just take what you need ..


----------



## California

EastTexFrank said:


> Cali, give me a little hope here, I'm bleeding to death.  I was hoping for a banking rebound with the Feds throwing money around


 I wish I had better news!

There are huge unknowns. Nobody really knows what happened to the economy and how to get the downward slide turned around. Everyone woke up one morning and discovered they couldn't get loans for working capital. (To vastly oversimplify!) Or for car loans, or to refi the house, or to place an order overseas. Suddenly nobody trusted the reliability of commercial paper so the house of cards collapsed.

I think the present stimulus measures, both as started in the Bush administration and continued by Obama, are better than doing nothing. But it will be for the historians to tell us whether they really softened the downturn. We are sure to see some tactical mistakes and mis-allocations such as subsidizing building inefficient cars. It's almost like war strategy except political pressures are more of an an input to the decisionmaking. Expect to see some dumb projects whose purpose is only to sustain employment in the worst hit, or most politically powerful, states. I hope that a lot of the money goes into infrastructure like it did under WPA so we have something to show for it.

Nationalization of banks, auto manufacturers, etc is a last ditch defense against letting them fail and shutting down operation. It's a clear sign how bad things are that government ownership is even on the table for discussion. The way I see it, if a large company's management has run its share value down past zero, wiped out the equity of everyone invested in the company (and probably its suppliers as well), no new investors can be found, and the management still wants government handouts to keep the doors open, then those handouts buy the entire company and it is in effect nationalized. Some of the banks are in this situation but the reality is papered over. I hope it doesn't come to this for many industries, and I hope if it does that government can turn the companies into something they can soon sell to willing investors, recover the taxpayers costs, and get the heck out. 

I think it's still better to handle mortgage guarantees for example through an insolvent nationalized bank that remains intact, than to set up a new bureaucracy under say Homeland Security and let them learn how to do the same task. Remember Brownie? How long would it take to get a new government agency up to speed, and could it match the efficiency and focus of an existing, experienced institution? I doubt it. So simply letting major businesses fail and disappear may be worse than taking them over, in some cases. We still need the expertise accumulated in the firm, even if it is financially valueless.

I don't so much mean to be gloomy, as to say be aware of changes underway, and revise your strategy so it meshes with current reality. 

And there will always be really smart people who discover how to get along, even prosper, no matter what the circumstances. If anyone sees an example, please start a thread here!


----------



## Galvatron

well my week did not end to bad....im up $404.16


----------



## BigAl RIP

BigAl=-2072.46
Darroll= -426.
waybomb=-437.
Cowboyjg=-372.06
Mtntopper=-3481.92
Easttexfrank=-296.88
Daedong=+213.21
B. Struka =+1153.56 
Galvatron=+418.08
BCZoom=+165.61​


----------



## Dargo

I cheated and didn't read your rules.  I invested in a 1969 SS Camaro.


----------



## waybomb

BigAl said:


> BigAl=-2072.46
> 
> Darroll= -426.
> waybomb=-437.
> Cowboyjg=-372.06
> Mtntopper=-3481.92
> Easttexfrank=-296.88
> Daedong=+213.21
> B. Struka =+1153.56
> Galvatron=+418.08
> 
> BCZoom=+165.61​


 
We still have a few months, right? But dayum, I wish I dumped it all in SKF - I'd be up $3700.00


----------



## California

EastTexFrank said:


> Cali, give me a little hope here, I'm bleeding to death.  I was hoping for a banking rebound...


This morning I watched Washington Week February 20 edition (PBS) and the experts are saying about the same as what I said above. Nobody mentioned rebound. Sorry.

Here's a link. You can watch the economic portion, another segment on how economic instability may encourage the return of the Cold War, or the entire half hour. So far as I know, the economic portion is as good and current a description of the Administration's thinking as anything available.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob S .is still leading ,but even he has dropped in value . $830 profit .

  Mtnpooper ? Where you going ? What made you pick your stock ? I hope its only "make believe" and you don't actually own it


----------



## waybomb

I am sucking pond water...........


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> I am sucking pond water...........


 
 I right there with you !  

    Holy cow ! I actually thought I had some pretty good picks . Shows what the hell I know .


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:


> Bob S .is still leading ,but even he has dropped in value . $830 profit .
> 
> Mtnpooper ? Where you going ? What made you pick your stock ? I hope its only "make believe" and you don't actually own it


 
LVLT is working/hoping on a big chunk of stimulus money headed their way with the broadband upgrading across the US by the dems..........

Maybe LVLT will get a bailout as it looks like they really need it. The company is being sued every which way and is as crooked appearing as Chicago politcs............

Time will tell but for now it looks real bleak...........


----------



## waybomb

I figured the market was heading south, but also felt, well, maybe O could have some positive affect.

So I picked three of my favorites as a long, and SKF as a short. What I was hoping to do was just come out of this a little on top. 

I didn't want to follow the gold just because for some reason I have a bias against it, and besides, if it really tanked, SKF would do many times better than gold. To wit, right now if I'd have went all in into SKF, I'd be like 1800 up today. A week ago, when things were on massive negative trajectory, I would have been up 4800 one day. SKF is a very interesting day trade play. In the real world, they only sell at increments of 100, so you have to go in with some hefty change. 

If you want to have some fun, watch them. Look what they are short in and how they play. I know it is counter intuitive, and they probably have a hand in driving the market down, and their day will come, but it is still legal. 

We'll see where this all plays out in the next few months.

If TXT gets some bailout on the finance arm, and the economy starts moving, it is bound to go back up many times over. I think TXT is a great long play. In the last year or so, it was up to over 80, split 2:1, and went over 80 again. Now it's what, 4 bucks?


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> I figured the market was heading south, but also felt, well, maybe O could have some positive affect.
> 
> So I picked three of my favorites as a long, and SKF as a short. What I was hoping to do was just come out of this a little on top.
> 
> I didn't want to follow the gold just because for some reason I have a bias against it, and besides, if it really tanked, SKF would do many times better than gold. To wit, right now if I'd have went all in into SKF, I'd be like 1800 up today. A week ago, when things were on massive negative trajectory, I would have been up 4800 one day. SKF is a very interesting day trade play. In the real world, they only sell at increments of 100, so you have to go in with some hefty change.
> 
> If you want to have some fun, watch them. Look what they are short in and how they play. I know it is counter intuitive, and they probably have a hand in driving the market down, and their day will come, but it is still legal.
> 
> We'll see where this all plays out in the next few months.
> 
> If TXT gets some bailout on the finance arm, and the economy starts moving, it is bound to go back up many times over. I think TXT is a great long play. In the last year or so, it was up to over 80, split 2:1, and went over 80 again. Now it's what, 4 bucks?


 
Well... I am having Beans and Rice for dinner .... And for breakfast , lunch,dinner,breakfast again........


----------



## waybomb

Ya, but what are ya having with those beans and rice? C'mon now, fess up.


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> Ya, but what are ya having with those beans and rice? C'mon now, fess up.


 

    Is it that friggin obvious ??? Geez your good ....
 Rib Eyes  and a salad . You think I got this fat eatin healthy crap . No ice cream .... I'm trying to cut back


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> Well... I am having Beans and Rice for dinner .... And for breakfast , lunch,dinner,breakfast again........


Well I expect that I may be in the LOSS column at this point?  Gold pulled back on profit taking.  I expect a bit more of a drop.  But I would not be surprised to see it resume its climb and go up to the $1200 per ounce range, with the GLD shares trading at nearly $120.  Timing is the issue, this is a 6 month contest???  

Seems to me NOW is the time to buy a bit more gold on this dip.  JUST MY OPINION. But if I'm wrong then I'll be eating beans & rice right beside Allen.  Only I may  not be able to afford the beans


----------



## California

California said:


> Aw hell. I'll play. My contribution is simply: Not Yet.
> 
> ... I predict the Dow will break below 7,000 and that still isn't the bottom - maybe 5,000? Maybe lower.



Dow at 6819 and falling. Currently March 3, 1pm EST.


----------



## Cowboyjg




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

B_Skurka said:


> Well I expect that I may be in the LOSS column at this point?  Gold pulled back on profit taking.  I expect a bit more of a drop.  But I would not be surprised to see it resume its climb and go up to the $1200 per ounce range, with the GLD shares trading at nearly $120.  Timing is the issue, this is a 6 month contest???
> 
> Seems to me NOW is the time to buy a bit more gold on this dip.  JUST MY OPINION. But if I'm wrong then I'll be eating beans & rice right beside Allen.  Only I may  not be able to afford the beans



Can you cast gold into boolits?


----------



## waybomb

woohoo, I'm back to being less than $1000 loss!
But had I dumped it all into SKF, I'd be up $5,200 now.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Not much better here.  I think I'm down about $890.


----------



## waybomb

I just went to check "my" stocks - SKF is now at $237, $100 higher than when this game started. Dayum.


----------



## benspawpaw

i will take the 10,000 and buy govt backed bonds cause we all know that ob
ama thinks the govt has a never ending supply and we know he wouldnt lie


----------



## BigAl RIP

Darroll -696.00
waybomb-484.76
CowboyJG-1620.42
Gatorboy-1393.20
Mtntopper-3481.92
daedong-701.90
BCzoom-335.34
BigAl-3132.84
BSturka+486.13
Galvatron+361.97


----------



## waybomb

WooHoo, only 485 in the hole. The pizzer is if I had not been conservative, I'd have $17,700 of SKF right now - up 77%!


----------



## waybomb

I wonder what happens with the jobs report tomorrow. Forecast is -647k, 7.9% unemployment.

http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php


----------



## BigAl RIP

Pretty scarey out there in the real market right now . I'm watching stocks dive that have no business being pulled down . Most of it now is being caused by "short sellers" . 

 I personally feel that there is a huge amount of investment cash just sitting there waiting for the stock market to bottom . Look at how much has been pulled out in the last year alone . 

   It will be like ants on sugar, when it happens and those lucky enough to be in position  to invest equal dollar amounts to what they now have invested are going to be rich . No ifs ,ands, or buts. 
   All that money is sure as hell not going to earn much if its sitting in Banks at 2% . This is investor money , not some little Mom & Pop bank account I am talking about .

 I am seeing some stocks that are damn near steals . Good solid AAA and better stuff that is way down . 

    Do your homework and get ready ,because its coming. 

  Hopefully GM will fall and Citibank will go right behind that , then when the Wall street experts  realizes that no one will save the sorry ass , these AAA rated companies that have good bottom lines can pick up the pieces , fire the shitheads ansd lazy ass unions workers   and start rebuilding again .

   Until we cut the head off the snake it can and will still bite you .


----------



## EastTexFrank

BigAl said:


> Darroll -696.00
> waybomb-484.76
> CowboyJG-1620.42
> Gatorboy-1393.20
> Mtntopper-3481.92
> daedong-701.90
> BCzoom-335.34
> BigAl-3132.84
> BSturka+486.13
> Galvatron+361.97



Hey Al, I know my picks are tanking but don't leave me off your list.  

By the way, I agree with you.  I think that there is huge amounts of cash out there that sooner or later has to come back into the market because in reality, there is no place else to put it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

sorry bout that 
East Tex Frank -1120.28


----------



## waybomb

Glad this is a game..........


----------



## bczoom

waybomb said:


> Glad this is a game..........



I'm in the black.  Only $53.78, but hey, at least it's not red.


----------



## Melensdad

Well gold has gone down some more.  I didn't check the numbers, but I have to be in the *red* at this point.


----------



## mak2

A friend of mine jsut offered to "give" me a house.  She just evicted the third straight renter.  The house appraised last year at 115k.  The mortgage is 90k.  New furnance roof < 10 years old etc.  This is a whacky economy, I am afraid of this deal.  What do you guys think.  I have experence with rentals.  Some do seem possesed by an evil non rent paying demon that goes away when some else buys the house.  but 25k is tough to walk away from.


----------



## California

Put the address into Zillow.com and see if it has gone down 25k since that appraisal. Many properties have. 

And look at Zillow's comparables, and comparable recent sales.

People have to live somewhere so rentals will always have some value. It seems to me if the rent will carry the payment plus repairs, plus some spendable income for you, then it won't hurt you to buy and then wait several years (and it probably will be) before you sell it for more.

You might want to start your own thread for this subject.


----------



## Galvatron

Just had a quick look and im still $328.64 in profit....i feel a surge coming on


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I checked mine too.  I am $390.04 cents in the black.  Let the good times roll!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

OK, I didn't check my numbers, but I know I'm in the black too.  90% of what I bought was GLD and it was under $88 when this started, its over $93 now.  

Looks like I'm off the beans & rice diet and back to steak and lamb chops!


----------



## waybomb

You guys enjoy your steak; I am going to a soup kitchen. I'm down 1900 or so.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, it's been a good week for the stock market so I thought that I'd check and see what's happening.

I'm up $1117.04

Can't be bad.  How about the rest of you guys?  Man, I miss Big Al.


----------



## bczoom

I'm still up, but just a little.  $79.86
My one stock is up almost $10 per share


----------



## mtntopper

Plain old toilet water is worth more than my picks...............


----------



## Cowboyjg

If I didn't miss a finger counting, I'm down $1270. Most of the loss is associated with two stocks. The others are hanging pretty close.


----------



## Melensdad

As long as gold (GLD) stays up then I am up.  And so far, so good.  It fell from its highs, but is still above the buy price when this contest started so I'm in good shape.


----------



## waybomb

I have to be the loss leader at down almost 2k. I suck.


----------



## Melensdad

waybomb said:


> I have to be the loss leader at down almost 2k. I suck.


Down $2000, how will you feed the boat this summer


----------



## waybomb

The beauty is - no loss or gain until you sell. I'm doing better outside of the game, but I would really suck if I sold right now.

Buying every share of TXT I can afford these days.

My Credit Card is empty - I can buy lots and lots of gas.........


----------



## mtntopper

My one lonely stock that I bought 10K of jumped up +12.86% today and I am still in the crapper on this one............


----------



## Gatorboy

I'm glad to report I am now UP $2120.76

516 shares of GRMN:  Bought at $19.37, closed yesterday at $23.48


----------



## mtntopper

The crapper is getting shallower as today LVLT jumped up +20.25%

In two days LVLT went up +33% and I am headed back toward a break even point.........


----------



## Dargo

I did buy more acreage.  How do I value that?


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> I did buy more acreage.  How do I value that?



For the purposes of THIS little contest, which is a short term contest, that is a loser.

In the real world LONG TERM growth, short term loss.  You and I are fairly lucky, we've not seen the massive devaluation in real estate in Indiana that other high growth areas have seen, but everything I see/hear is that we are not yet at the bottom and even in the reasonably stable areas there is some devaluation.  I've been looking at buying some commercial property but still see that the prices may come down a bit more.


----------



## waybomb

WoooHooo, only down 1750 bucks.


----------



## mtntopper

LVLT is up another 9.47% today. Seems like they are making some deals that will raise their value and stock prices. 

The crapper is getting shallower for me.....only down about -$715.00 as of today. Sure beats the almost -4K of a couple weeks ago.........Things are looking up at least for today............


----------



## waybomb

Maybe we should just call ourselves the loosers club


----------



## EastTexFrank

waybomb said:


> Maybe we should just call ourselves the loosers club



Speak for yourself bro'.  I'm still up $628. 44.  Now, I'm not going to get rich doing this but then, not many people are.  Still, I'm ahead.  Now if only my real portfolio would do something spectacular, then I'd be really happy.


----------



## waybomb

Oh ya, cut my losses in half. Only a grand down.


----------



## mtntopper

Things are looking up for me now!!!!!!!!!!!1

LVLT up +20.39% yesterday which puts me back into the black........

8928 shares X $1.24 = $11,070.72.................... *Up $1071.36* from purchase price of $9,999.36..................


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't make much in the last couple of weeks mainly because my gold mining shares were down but I'm still *$732* ahead.


----------



## waybomb

And I'm finally above zero by 70 bucks.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I think it's about time for a May update since things have been going reasonably well in the market lately.

As of today, I stand at *$1594.07* in the *black*.  That's up 15.95% since the competition began.  That's not too bad.  Not being the greedy type, I'm happy.  

All four of my picks are doing OK.  The lowest gainer is my gold mining company at 6.08% and the big winner is my banking stock which rebounded and is up by 32.11%.

I wish Big Al was here.


----------



## rback33

EastTexFrank said:


> I wish Big Al was here.




I could not agree more.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Well, I finally boke down and decided to do the math. I appreciate more now why I avoided the pain this long.


*- $1758.56*


----------



## mtntopper

LVLT is like a yoyo, up one day and down the next. Today, I am still in the black about *$357.12,* but who knows what tomorrow may bring.....


----------



## waybomb

I can round mine up to +$94.00.


----------



## mtntopper

Tomorrow has arrived today. It appears our 6 months is about up in another couple weeks.

My Buy In: 
*LVLT -* *8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36* 

Today:  8928 shares at $1.33 = $11,874.24

Time to sell and run with about  $1,874.88 profit for the short term or I can take my chances in another 18 days. I say run now and buy beer........


----------



## waybomb

What? Since when we can trade? I thought we made one trade and had to stick it out until the end, whenever that might be.


----------



## mtntopper

No trade yet but I do believe I would just cash in today if I had a choice but I have another 18 days to wish I could bailout today and stock up on fresh beer............


----------



## Melensdad

Bob's original investment said:
			
		

> MO 10 @ $17 = $170
> EPD 10 @ $22.13 = $221.30
> RCS 13 @ $8.64 = $112.32
> GLD 109 @ $87.05 = $9488.45



MO 10 @ $17.07 = $170.70  (up $0.70)
EPD 10 @ $25.61 = $256.10 (up $34.80)
RCS 13 @ $8.84 = $114.92 (up $2.60)
GLD 109 @ $93.86 = $10,230.74 (up $742.29)

I'm up on all 4 of my picks.  All are conservative.  Basically only up a small amount.  Preserved my investment, made enough for beer and dog food, not enough to cover the bills.


----------



## EastTexFrank

GG  - 100 shares at $35.75, up from $ 27.97 
TEVA - 50 shares at $47.96, up from $41.91
USB - 200 shares at $ $18.10, up from $15.29
Mon - 26 shares at $ 85.85, up from $78.56

That puts me up *$1832.04
*
Not enough to retire on but over 17% is better than a CD!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Ok my wall-mart shares have stayed stable of late....

paid $9986.08 for 208 shares.

now valued at $10412.48

I'm up $426.40

Better than a kick in the teeth i guess.


----------



## mtntopper

mtntopper said:


> Tomorrow has arrived today. It appears our 6 months is about up in another couple weeks.
> 
> My Buy In:
> *LVLT -* *8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36*
> 
> Today: 8928 shares at $1.33 = $11,874.24
> 
> Time to sell and run with about $1,874.88 profit for the short term or I can take my chances in another 18 days. I say run now and buy beer........


 

As of close yesterday the price was $1.65 an amazing jump for one day. 

*LVLT - 8928 X $1.65 = $14,731.72*


----------



## EastTexFrank

Get your money out and run!!!!!!!


----------



## Gatorboy

Getting close to the end of this little game.  Nice to see I at least have a profit.  

I'm up $1997.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I haven't checked for a while.  I need to go do that now!!!!!!

It seems that I am up $1649.54


----------



## Galvatron

I'm $22.88 up at this stage 

Still thats fish and chips and my bus fare home


----------



## waybomb

I'm going to the poorhouse at this point in the game...........


----------



## bczoom

I'm presently up *$4,851.68*

Not too bad...


----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


> I'm presently up *$4,851.68*
> 
> Not too bad...



Good Lord ..... I think we may have a winner.  Cash out now before anything happens.


----------



## mtntopper

LVLT - 8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36 

Today: 8928 shares at $1.59 = $14,195.52

*Net Profit as of Fridays close of:  $4,196.16*


_Thanks to President Obama for the stimiulus and a great start to the rebuilding of the stock market in such a short time........._...


----------



## bczoom

OK, the contest started Jan 28 for a period of 6 months.

Do we go with the close at the end of July 28 or do we want to pick the close at EOD today?  I'm proposing the latter option in that it may be a lot easier for members since they'll have all weekend to get their closing price.

We can do the close on the 28th but if members aren't available that evening to check the close price, is there an easy way (site) to get closing prices on a given date?


----------



## bczoom

bczoom said:


> OK, my picks:
> 
> Tick	Per share	Shares	Amount
> ebs	20.91 	100   	2091
> aipc	23.95   	100	        2395
> gbr 	3.73  	1478         5512.94
> 9998.94



No reply on whether we close at EOB today or Tuesday night.
Mine as of today (and the weekend)
Tick	Per share	Shares	Amount
ebs	14.88 	100   	1488
aipc	30.03   	100	        3003
gbr 	7.50  	1478        11085
		                       15576

I'm up *$5,576*

Looks like MntFlopper is up pretty high himself.


----------



## Gatorboy

bczoom said:


> I'm up *$5,576*



That beats me.   I ended *up* $4272.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Checked mine tonight.  Sorry to say I'm *ONLY* up $2505.60.  OK, so I'm not the winner but a 25% return in 6 months is pretty good.  I'll keep the money, you guys can have the prize.


----------



## Doc

Wow, you guys did darn good.  What's your secret?   How did you pick your winners?  do you think you could do it again if another contest were started?


----------



## mtntopper

*LVLT - 8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36 *

*Friday close - 8928 shares at $1.70 = $15,177.6*

*Net Profit as of Fridays closing bell of - $5,178.24*


----------



## Galvatron

My shares closed at $48.94 giving me a total profit of $193.44.

Not a massive profit but still a profit.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> What's your secret?   How did you pick your winners?


I can't tell you that...



Doc said:


> do you think you could do it again if another contest were started?


Let's start another contest once this one is done and see what happens.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thought I would check in and see how this ended . Here are my results as of today .
BCZOOM =$4938.06 Profit or 49%
Daedong = -$171.06 loss or -1.71%
B. Sturka = $646.47 profit or 6.47%
EastTexFrank=$2567.12 profit or 25.69%
Mtntopper =$2678.40 profit or 26.79%
Gatorboy= $4050.60 profit or 40.53%
CowboyJG= -$712.96 loss or -7.13%
Waybomb= $434.60 profit or 4.35%
Darroll = $624.00 profit or 6.88%
BigAl= 2888.63 profit or 28.94% 

So it looks like old BCZOOM is are big winner !  So what did I Prove ? If your pick good stocks and leave them alone for 6 months , even in a lousy economy , you might be surprized at the results .  We had 10 players and 8 made money . Almost all beat the current interest rates and then some . The trick and only trick here is to pick good solid stocks and stick with them . In this time of many unhappy Americans investors you just proved that by doing a little homework,good research and standing firm ,you can beat the odds . Good Job everybody !!!! I hope the winners actully had invested some money in their stock picks . Mine were real choices that I made  . I'll take 28% for 6 months any day !!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Welcome back Big Al.  Man, I've missed ya'.  Hope you stay around.  

You've started something.  Round two is on the way already but only for 3 months.  I haven't had time to enter yet.  Been too busy .... but I will.


----------



## Gatorboy

mtntopper said:


> *LVLT - 8,928 shares at $1.12 = $9999.36 *
> 
> *Friday close - 8928 shares at $1.70 = $15,177.6*
> 
> *Net Profit as of Fridays closing bell of - $5,178.24*



Good thing the contest didn't end this Friday -- that Piece of Sh*t LVLT is now at 1.29 and falling.


----------

